# Why hasn't she grown?



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Becky was born on Valentines Day, 2012. Her mom was 9 months old, or so at the time. Becky is full Boer, and her mom is average size, as well as her dad. Actually, he was a great looking stout goat. Becky has stayed a shrimp. She eats well. She STILL nurses and Darla lets her. She is Darlas mini-me.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Kidding at 9 months? That is way to early to be kidding. 85-100 lbs minimum is how much a doe should weigh before being bred.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

was she ever treated for cocci or worms?


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

I didn't breed Darla. My Pigmy goat passed away and it left my whether Billy alone, so he went into panic, and I had to find him a friend as fast as I could. I went to a local who keeps goats and bought her. They mentioned that she may be pregnant but didnt know for sure. Well, not long after, Darla popped out a single kid.


Becky has been wormed, at the beginning of Spring. She is very healthy and active. They are all very healthy and active. It's just, Becky is smaller at a year and a half old then the size of her mom Darla was at 9 months!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sometimes with cocci, there are no scours, just a goat that doesn't grow well....might be worth getting a fecal done to see....do you have pics of her and her mom?


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

No I don't, they are all on my old phone. But, I will get some tonite and post them tomorrow.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is a pic of the two when she was really small. Just to give you an idea of how big mmama was upon having her.


O, and she had the scours when she was tiny, would that have affected her growth?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old was she when she had the diarrhea? If she had coccidia and it wasn't treated, that can do permanent damage to the intestines and they don't absorb nutrients as well. So that could stunt her growth.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

depends on what the scours were caused by.....they are both adorable...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Those are both Nigerians!! No more than half Boer for momma and Becky seems less than that. See the ''airplane'' ears? That is not a Boer trait at all.

I agree with the possibility of coccidia, but could momma have been bred by another Nigerian when you had bought her? How much does Becky weigh?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ Wow good call! I did not see "boer"....LOL...that could explain a lot...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I would almost say 3/4 Nigerian or Pygmy and 1/4 Boer. Or maybe even some Nubian in there. These are Boer horns:










These are Nigerian horns:










These are Nubian horns:










Those are absolutely not Boer horns.

My personal opinion about the growth rate is that since her mom was so young being bred, she could have been stunted while in the womb. She most likely did not recieve proper nutrients while in the womb, resulting in a stunted adult.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Get a fecal. I wormed all my goats this spring and had a doe nursing twin bucks that lost a lot of weight. I blamed it on the bucklings, but she just kept losing weight. we finally got a fecal done and she had hookworm  even after being wormed.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow! I knew Billy was Nubian but I was just going along with what I was told about Becky and Darla! Told yall I wasn't a goat person!!!

Becky had the scours when she was a few weeks to months old. When I called the vet I rememebr they said it was normal for a new kid to get them. Was hard to clean off, like tree sap.

I took some pics this morning. I'll post in a few.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

I took this after they snacked on some plums. They are showing off their red juicy lips LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a fecal for cocci and worms, both can stunt growth. 

Nice goaties you have there.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Does the bigger goat in the middle of the pic have a sore on her mouth or is it just red?
I agree about them being at least part Nigerian, if not 3/4 or more. But not pure..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sarah~ they just had plums in the pic


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Sarah~ they just had plums in the pic


Oh! Silly me, didn't look under the pic for caption.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

pitchik said:


> Becky was born on Valentines Day, 2012. Her mom was 9 months old, or so at the time. Becky is full Boer, and her mom is average size, as well as her dad. Actually, he was a great looking stout goat. Becky has stayed a shrimp. She eats well. She STILL nurses and Darla lets her. She is Darlas mini-me.


9 months old is too young to be having a kid, let alone trying to raise one. Becky's mother didn't have the ability to support her own growth plus a kid, and Becky suffered. I'm sure Mom did, too.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'm sure this is true, but I have heard that as long as the doe is healthy, she shouldn't have any long term problems being bred that young. :shrug:


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> 9 months old is too young to be having a kid, let alone trying to raise one. Becky's mother didn't have the ability to support her own growth plus a kid, and Becky suffered. I'm sure Mom did, too.


Maybe this is why she is so small. Mom is good size for her age and breed I reckon. She is a beautiful goat. I took a sample to the vet and he called. He said that the is cocci in her stool, but average amount. He said that there will always be a sign of cocci because it is in the environment of the goats, and Beckys was nothing elevated or to worry about.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The vet is right in saying, every goat has some cocci. However, if it is slightly elevated,this can cause stunted growth. 

9 months old is too young, I agree to be bred, they need a year to achieve maximum growth, before they have a kid growing inside of them, putting all their feed and energy on that/those kid(s) within and still after, having to nurse babies. This alone, will pull her down and stunt her further.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

The man I bought her from, has several. About 40 goats. And they breed I guess whenever they want. They are all together fenced in about 10 acres on the side of the mountain. Beautiful climbing land for goats. But like I said, I don't think he has a clue when they breed. This is why he mentioned that she may or may not be pregnant. I really didnt think she was. She had one kid and didn't show, and her utter wasn't very big.

Why is she still nursing Becky at 1 1/2 years old?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sad 

Her daughter is still nursing? Can you separate them for a while and let momma dry up, then after 1 month, tape her teats, then put them together.
She needs a break and be able to recoup. It is hard on her for that long.


----------

